# Sunday Ticket 2022 (on DIRECTV)



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Is there a way to know what teams will play in my market to evaluate if I want/need NFL Sunday Ticket? Any help would be appreciated. I live near Knoxville, TN and looking for Green Bay Packer games.

THANKS!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

If the Packer games are deemed the National game of the week in your DMA, then no need for ST. I don’t see that happening every week though.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

codespy said:


> If the Packer games are deemed the National game of the week in your DMA, then no need for ST. I don’t see that happening every week though.


So how can I identify my DMA and when they would be deemed the national game of the week? I understand it won't happen every week but if I get quite a few games in my DMA I can drop ST and go to a bar if it is a game I want to see.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

the packers are featured 12 times this year..you should be able to see all but 6 of the games if not more..


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

bjlc said:


> the packers are featured 12 times this year..you should be able to see all but 6 of the games if not more..


Thanks, BJLC! Can you explain how you found that out? I'd like to know for the future.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is a link to the NFL broadcast schedule for each week. 

506sports.com - NFL 

The same site also posts broadcast maps each week on Wednesday which shows what games are broadcast in your DMA. Here is an example from Week 1 last season. I believe this info is posted on this site, as well. 

506 Sports - NFL Maps: Week 1, 2021


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Basically whichever games are broadcast by your local Fox or CBS will be unavailable on ST. Usually 3-4 games/week. 



shedberg said:


> Is there a way to know what teams will play in my market to evaluate if I want/need NFL Sunday Ticket? Any help would be appreciated. I live near Knoxville, TN and looking for Green Bay Packer games.
> 
> THANKS!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

There is a little bit of a science to this. The Knoxville seems to be a little bit of an outlier to this, though.

Outside of obviously assigning games to home markets, each local FOX and CBS affiliate has and opportunity to provide the NFL its top three preferred teams to broadcast in the Sunday early and late windows. Biggest two examples of this are:

Dallas/Fort Worth market broadcasts a lot of NFC East games in windows when Dallas isn't playing. 
You'll sometimes see it in an odd market when a quarterback from a west coast college gets drafted to an east coast team, and that west coast market wants to see that QB in action.
How does this come all come into play? My local FOX market has always preferred, since the Rams took off to sunny L.A. skies, Chicago, Green Bay and Minnesota. So it works like this. Let's say Chicago and Green Bay are playing in the early window against different teams. Chicago gets the broadcast. If it's a single-header week for FOX, and let's say Green Bay is playing the early window, and Chicago is in the late window; Chicago gets the broadcast, and Green Bay doesn't get aired.

If it's a week where Chicago is playing a primetime game, then Green Bay takes the Sunday priority, followed by Minnesota. After that, it's usually the national A-game or whatever the NFL sees fit. 

Again, this isn't an ironclad formula. The NFL can do whatever they want, and normally do in the latter weeks of the season. And looking back through last year's maps, it looks like the NFC South teams (mainly Atlanta and Carolina) seem to get priority in your market, followed by New Orleans. But it was definitely a grab bag last season.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> There is a little bit of a science to this. The Knoxville seems to be a little bit of an outlier to this, though.
> 
> Outside of obviously assigning games to home markets, each local FOX and CBS affiliate has and opportunity to provide the NFL its top three preferred teams to broadcast in the Sunday early and late windows. Biggest two examples of this are:
> 
> ...


Thank you, appreciate the information!


----------



## Mildred_Cox (8 mo ago)

Thank you for your posts! Very useful


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

shedberg said:


> So how can I identify my DMA and when they would be deemed the national game of the week? I understand it won't happen every week but if I get quite a few games in my DMA I can drop ST and go to a bar if it is a game I want to see.


I found this when looking for your DMA. Helpful tool actually. Also per DirecTV, there is the locals for that area. This shows you what Fox and CBS you will get. 









Knoxville DMA Map 2023 | Media Market Map


Knoxville DMA Map. Use Designated Market Media Map to lookup Markets by Counties, ZipCode, Address. Access Counties, Cities, and ZipCodes.




www.mediamarketmap.com


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

I got the e-mail today for the free Sunday ticket max 2022.. I'm sure there giving it away to hold onto as many subs as they can till the end of the year making it look good in the share holders eye's. I called in threatened to cancel after a glitch in there system saying my promos expire in two different months for the big one. God can't these twits get anything right😆. So I had to call in twice since the first rep was a clueless idiot and would rather loose me than look into the problem and see what was going on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wonder if this will affect the cash discounts DIRECTV offers. After giving people Sunday Ticket free will they also give the $40 per month (or better) that many people have reported? For people who would or have paid for Sunday Ticket getting it free would be a discount. For those less interested in the NFL they may prefer a cash discount.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> I wonder if this will affect the cash discounts DIRECTV offers.


What would be the downside for DIRECTV or TPG up to the point of reaching the AT&T NFLST funding support limit? It would seem to be "free money".


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

James Long said:


> I wonder if this will affect the cash discounts DIRECTV offers. After giving people Sunday Ticket free will they also give the $40 per month (or better) that many people have reported? For people who would or have paid for Sunday Ticket getting it free would be a discount. For those less interested in the NFL they may prefer a cash discount.


Giving away NFLST is cost free for Directv, unless they give it to someone who almost definitely would have remained a customer and purchased NFLST regardless.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> What would be the downside for DIRECTV or TPG up to the point of reaching the AT&T NFLST funding support limit? It would seem to be "free money".


That was not the question. The question was whether DIRECTV will give cash discounts to people who also received (with or without requesting it) the free NFL ST bonus.

While "free NFL ST" is intended as a thank you / retention offer some customers might want cash instead of NFL ST.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

James Long said:


> The question was whether DIRECTV will give cash discounts to people who also received (with or without requesting it) the free NFL ST bonus.


NFLST is free promotional material (swag) up to a point so there's mostly upside for DIRECTV in giving it away.

Discounts can't be given away randomly as swag can. Discounts substantially hit DIRECTV's bottom line so they must be handed out with great care (in established retention situations).

It is in everyone's best interest to paint the best looking financial picture as AT&T and TPG struggle to free themselves of the yoke of DIRECTV.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> NFLST is free promotional material (swag) up to a point so there's mostly upside for DIRECTV in giving it away.
> 
> Discounts can't be given away randomly as swag can. Discounts substantially hit DIRECTV's bottom line so they must be handed out with great care (in established retention situations).


Not an answer to the question but you don't have the answer so I should not expect one from you.



harsh said:


> It is in everyone's best interest to paint the best looking financial picture as AT&T and TPG struggle to free themselves of the yoke of DIRECTV.


Tightly held private financial pictures ... with the only outsiders who would need to see the number having a lot more experience in the satellite marketplace than AT&T or TPG (or even retained talent at DIRECTV as they have changed control many times since they were created).


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

shedberg said:


> Thanks, BJLC! Can you explain how you found that out? I'd like to know for the future.


 i read the JS ONLINE Sports page about the packers..and a couple of other websites.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like there giving it away free to all the subs. I'm sure there trying to retain subs as more will more than likely flee once it's gone


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

krel said:


> Looks like there giving it away free to all the subs. I'm sure there trying to retain subs as more will more than likely flee once it's gone


Not this one.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

You guys know it's barely June, right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If I was DIRECTV I would only give it to people who got it free last year or called to cancel. Right now it is a parting gift ... Look at this programming that you either won't be able to get on DIRECTV next year or you certainly won't get for free. DIRECTV seems to be setting themselves up for failure next year when they can't continue this offer.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

b4pjoe said:


> Not this one.


Really🤔 I paused a show on my genie last night and free Sunday ticket displayed for all of there loyal subs. Ide def call in and see


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> You guys know it's barely June, right?


So we're 2 months away🤫


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

James Long said:


> If I was DIRECTV I would only give it to people who got it free last year or called to cancel. Right now it is a parting gift ... Look at this programming that you either won't be able to get on DIRECTV next year or you certainly won't get for free. DIRECTV seems to be setting themselves up for failure next year when they can't continue this offer.


I wouldn't have done it unless it was by how many subs paid for it and not one big lump sum check. There will be more subs fleeing next year😒


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

krel said:


> Really🤔 I paused a show on my genie last night and free Sunday ticket displayed for all of there loyal subs. Ide def call in and see


Already tried. They told me there was nothing available.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't got it yet either. Had it last season as a "welcome back" gift. We'll see what happens. If I get it, great, if I don't, I don't. Plenty of games on without it now, between my local games (usually 2-3 on Sunday days), SNF, MNF, TNF (which I have Amazon Prime to get it) and the occasional Saturday game late in the season.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Steveknj said:


> I haven't got it yet either. Had it last season as a "welcome back" gift. We'll see what happens. If I get it, great, if I don't, I don't. Plenty of games on without it now, between my local games (usually 2-3 on Sunday days), SNF, MNF, TNF (which I have Amazon Prime to get it) and the occasional Saturday game late in the season.


id'e keep calling in and seeing if they have any promo's for it


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

b4pjoe said:


> Already tried. They told me there was nothing available.


keep trying is all i can say!!!! one would figure they would just give it to everyone at no charge to try and keep customers since i think alot more will flee after this year!!! sunday ticket is is one price when they write the check and not by the sub on how much they payout


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

krel said:


> id'e keep calling in and seeing if they have any promo's for it


I don't care enough about it to matter. It was a nice perk (considering the cost), and really I mostly watched Red Zone on weekends when my team wasn't playing. There's plenty of NFL on every week for me to get my fix, between the two local teams, the doubleheader games on Sunday. SNF, MNF, TNF and so forth. If the two local teams suddenly moved out of the area, I'd probably watch a few games here and there, but my interest would wane quickly. If they give me ST for free, that's fine, if they don't they don't.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

So I just looked at my account. There are three options for ST that I can see. I have one of the options:









The other two options are to sign up for ST and ST Max. Does this mean I'll get ST at ZERO cost? When I looked yesterday I didn't see this option.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I think it means it will auto renew and when it does the $0.00 will be replaced with the actual price.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I think it means it will auto renew and when it does the $0.00 will be replaced with the actual price.


Which is entirely misleading. I think I'll have to call them about this. Is there a retention number still that's more customer friendly?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

It is kind of weird because you said you watched mostly Redzone last year which is only included with Sunday Ticket Max and your auto renew is just Sunday Ticket. Not Max which is what you had last year if you were watching Redzone. You could just wait and see what it renews as. Regular ST or ST Max and if it charges you more than zero. I think you have until week 2 in the regular season to cancel since week 1 is always free for everyone.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> It is kind of weird because you said you watched mostly Redzone last year which is only included with Sunday Ticket Max and your auto renew is just Sunday Ticket. Not Max which is what you had last year if you were watching Redzone. You could just wait and see what it renews as. Regular ST or ST Max and if it charges you more than zero. I think you have until week 2 in the regular season to cancel since week 1 is always free for everyone.


Yep, that's probably what I'll do.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I get the email notice from Directv in September every year about free Sunday Ticket so I won't worry unless it doesn't come this year.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Steveknj said:


> So I just looked at my account. There are three options for ST that I can see. I have one of the options:
> View attachment 32238
> 
> 
> The other two options are to sign up for ST and ST Max. Does this mean I'll get ST at ZERO cost? When I looked yesterday I didn't see this option.


You should have gotten an email saying you got it free


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> Not this one.


I got email about it being free the last 2 years, but nothing this year yet.. I am wondering if they switch who gets it free every year?


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

I just got the e-mail this morning, so the notifications are still dribbling out it seems. 

Didn't contact DirecTV, it just showed up.

Been a DirecTV (and Sunday Ticket) subscriber since 1994.


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll make my yearly discount call when my current promo expires. Last year got free ST Max and 70/mo off my bill. If they can't do that again this year, I'm likely out. I'll try streaming.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

I just got the email a few hours ago!


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

Add me to the list for free NFL Sunday Ticket Max


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please use the new thread for discussion of Sunday Ticket leaving DIRECTV ...








Bye Bye NFL Sunday Ticket on Directv.


https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2022/07/08/roger-goodell-sunday-ticket-is-heading-for-a-streaming-service-with-decision-coming-later-this-year/




www.dbstalk.com





This thread remains for discussion of Sunday Ticket on DIRECTV for the upcoming season.


----------



## dcwebman (Aug 21, 2006)

My July bill came and still no ST Max added and no email so I had to make the phone calls. First call to Loyalty 877-999-1083 was useless, so I guess after 27 years of being a Sunday Ticket subscriber, that's not loyal. But the call to Retention 877-999-1083 was successful. I didn't have to say I was leaving or anything. She just said she would look at my account to see what I was eligible for and she found I was eligible. Thank goodness this is the last time I have to call to get price breaks on ST.


----------



## Legacy (Nov 10, 2011)

dcwebman said:


> My July bill came and still no ST Max added and no email so I had to make the phone calls. First call to Loyalty 877-999-1083 was useless, so I guess after 27 years of being a Sunday Ticket subscriber, that's not loyal. But the call to Retention 877-999-1083 was successful. I didn't have to say I was leaving or anything. She just said she would look at my account to see what I was eligible for and she found I was eligible. Thank goodness this is the last time I have to call to get price breaks on ST.


You listed the same # for both the Loyalty and Retention departments. What is the Retention # that worked for you?


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

I have gotten either RedZone or the whole Sunday Ticket for free for 10+ years but always had to call and ask for it. I have not gotten any emails this year and my account at DirecTv still has the option to order Sunday Ticket, but the "You just scored 2022 NFL Sunday Ticket Max access on us!" banner appeared in my guide last night, between channel 209 and 212. Also channel 9580 is active and when I go to channel 700-1 it says I am all set, so hoping this isn't just a glitch and I won't need to call this year.


----------



## dcwebman (Aug 21, 2006)

Legacy said:


> You listed the same # for both the Loyalty and Retention departments. What is the Retention # that worked for you?


You know, you're right. I checked the file I had and that was both numbers. Guess it depends on who you get. Keep trying!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dcwebman said:


> You know, you're right. I checked the file I had and that was both numbers. Guess it depends on who you get. Keep trying!


You just need to play Russian roulette and get some csr torcher 😆


----------



## mikevetros (6 mo ago)

I don't have a reply but I have a concern I've had DirecTV for over 20 years the NFL ticket for over 20 years and there's rumors out there that DirecTV will no longer have the Sunday ticket in 2023 period the problem I have is I cannot stream from my location and I don't want to lose the NFL ticket So I got through last week to the loyalty department at DirecTV and they told me unequivocally they will have the saddle light NFL ticket in 2023 I hope they're telling me the truth not just to keep me as a direct TV customer I love the NFL ticket


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please use the new thread for discussion of Sunday Ticket leaving DIRECTV ...








Bye Bye NFL Sunday Ticket on Directv.


https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2022/07/08/roger-goodell-sunday-ticket-is-heading-for-a-streaming-service-with-decision-coming-later-this-year/




www.dbstalk.com


----------



## stevesaslow (6 mo ago)

I have had auto renwal for sunday ticket for 20 years now. Last year I got the email that I got it for free. This year I don't even have the auto-renew. I spoke to a rep and he said it's not on my account at this time and I should wait to see if they offer me it for free. Not sure my next move. Sure I can sign up for it and pay for it but would like to get it at a break


----------



## stevesaslow (6 mo ago)

forecheck said:


> I have gotten either RedZone or the whole Sunday Ticket for free for 10+ years but always had to call and ask for it. I have not gotten any emails this year and my account at DirecTv still has the option to order Sunday Ticket, but the "You just scored 2022 NFL Sunday Ticket Max access on us!" banner appeared in my guide last night, between channel 209 and 212. Also channel 9580 is active and when I go to channel 700-1 it says I am all set, so hoping this isn't just a glitch and I won't need to call this year.


My channel 700-1 says I'm not subscribed after being an auto renewal for 20 years. Wonder since I got it free last year if that shutoff my auto renewal. Customer rep says it's not on my account at all right now


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

mikevetros said:


> I don't have a reply but I have a concern I've had DirecTV for over 20 years the NFL ticket for over 20 years and there's rumors out there that DirecTV will no longer have the Sunday ticket in 2023 period the problem I have is I cannot stream from my location and I don't want to lose the NFL ticket So I got through last week to the loyalty department at DirecTV and they told me unequivocally they will have the saddle light NFL ticket in 2023 I hope they're telling me the truth not just to keep me as a direct TV customer I love the NFL ticket


that's funny ****  . they told me that there coming out with new boxes they told me that they just launched a new sat last month they told me that DTV will never die. i'll let them live in there own fantasy land. never belive the csr's.. if i read the article right i belive who ever gets it can sell the rights to the sat casters


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

well Mike V, you're not the first nor last that has had someone lie to them. Sunday Ticket will be with a different provider next year (2023). Perhaps you can write Roger Goodell and change his mind.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Just did a Twitter DM with @DIRECTVhelp and asked if there were any promotions available for NFL Sunday Ticket MAX for the 2022 season. He replied back after about 15 minutes with "I have really great news for you! I can add the NFL SUNDAY TICKET MAX at not extra cost." 😀


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Anybody else get a piece of (junk) snail mail from DirecTV telling them they got Sunday Ticket for the 2022 season for free ? I had already received the e-mail notification and thought it odd that they sent me a piece of regular mail too.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Nope. Never go an email or snail mail.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

glrush said:


> Anybody else get a piece of (junk) snail mail from DirecTV telling them they got Sunday Ticket for the 2022 season for free ? I had already received the e-mail notification and thought it odd that they sent me a piece of regular mail too.


I got an email just yesterday stating that ST Max for free. This is the second email I've received so not exactly new news. I guess DirecTV is just giving ST away to almost everyone in their last season.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

RVD26 said:


> I got an email just yesterday stating that ST Max for free. This is the second email I've received so not exactly new news. I guess DirecTV is just giving ST away to almost everyone in their last season.


That is funny as I just received a second email saying ST Max for free as well.


----------



## vinhmen (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got the email saying I will be getting Max free. Nice to not hassle with CSR roulette this year.


----------



## whorne (Dec 3, 2011)

vinhmen said:


> Just got the email saying I will be getting Max free. Nice to not hassle with CSR roulette this year.


Congrats and yes it is nice!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

No love here yet as a 23+ year customer out of contract, after STMax last year for free. My billing cycle was yesterday and still nothing, and 700-1 is currently x721.

I’ll stand by for a while until I’m forced to make a call in early Sept if it doesn’t happen by then.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

If you have Twitter dm @DIRECTVhelp and ask about promotions for NFL ST MAX. That is how I got it free a couple of days ago. Only took a few minutes of texts but there were some 15 minute silences at times but she kept saying every now and then she was still working on it. Much easier than chat or phone...both of which I had already tried with zero success.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks. I can text on my iPhone with DirecTV CSR’s, but I don’t have Twitter or FB like most do to assist. I’m not too stressed at this point- there’s time. 👍


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

glrush said:


> Anybody else get a piece of (junk) snail mail from DirecTV telling them they got Sunday Ticket for the 2022 season for free ? I had already received the e-mail notification and thought it odd that they sent me a piece of regular mail too.


We just got an e mail saying we got it free nothing via snail mail


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

They also gave me a 16.50 credit for Sunday ticket though it's free. Something to call in and check up on.


----------



## bbjay20 (6 mo ago)

b4pjoe said:


> If you have Twitter dm @DIRECTVhelp and ask about promotions for NFL ST MAX. That is how I got it free a couple of days ago. Only took a few minutes of texts but there were some 15 minute silences at times but she kept saying every now and then she was still working on it. Much easier than chat or phone...both of which I had already tried with zero success.


Just gave this a shot. Took maybe 10-15 minutes. All I asked was if there were any promos for the ST MAX and they just gave it to me for free. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Are NFL's Sunday Ticket talks not going well? - ProFootballTalk


As we wait for the NFL to decide on a new partner for Sunday Ticket, the folks at Sports Business Journal have floated an intriguing possibility.Are the talks not going well?John Ourand suggested it, and Ben Fischer mentioned it at the top of his most recent SBJ Football newsletter.“They...




profootballtalk.nbcsports.com


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Yet another synopsis of someone else's (Andrew Marchand) newsletter with a heapin' helpin' of speculation added.

The "not going well" is based on the fact that this was supposed to be resolved before the 2022 championship game.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

NFL ST will probably be replaced by the new NFL+ streaming service at some time in the future


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

skinnyJM said:


> NFL ST will probably be replaced by the new NFL+ streaming service at some time in the future


NFL+ seems to be everything minus NFLST at this point and that's surely a much more involved deal.

We'll find out when (if?) the NFLST contract is awarded. A really long contract with extension options (such as DIRECTV had) would suggest you're wrong.

I don't think it has ever been the NFL's goal to handle TV distribution internally.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> I get the email notice from Directv in September every year about free Sunday Ticket so I won't worry unless it doesn't come this year.


And there it is a bit early!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Mike Lang said:


> And there it is a bit early!
> 
> View attachment 32321


It showed up in my e-mail today.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

NFL Sunday Ticket needs to be a non exclusive package that is available everywhere. Satellite (DIRECTV & Dish) Cable, & streaming service. It needs max availability on all available platforms. The deal shouldn’t be too hard to hammer down. And another thing that needs to be changed is blackouts. If you purchase the package, all games need to be available regardless if your local CBS or FOX carries a game. Sometimes late afternoon game starts are missed because an early game can have overtime.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wrong thread. Please don't spam the current year thread with future year desires. This thread is about the 2022 season offering.


----------



## drwdbs (Sep 14, 2010)

So we have had the top $$ packages for 20 years- we have to be one of their best customers. And again this year we did not get the free ST offer- we have never gotten it, not even once.

So for at least 10 years maybe more, I make my annual call sometime during August and every single year I wind up with some great discounts (but never free ST). This year decided to try the twitter DM thing- and with very little effort was offered $60 off for next 12 months, so took that. First year I have not had to call in forever!

I still don't understand why they don't just offer me free ST- I would have gladly accepted that- instead of giving me discounts which are usually more than twice the value of ST.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

drwdbs said:


> So we have had the top $$ packages for 20 years- we have to be one of their best customers. And again this year we did not get the free ST offer- we have never gotten it, not even once.
> 
> So for at least 10 years maybe more, I make my annual call sometime during August and every single year I wind up with some great discounts (but never free ST). This year decided to try the twitter DM thing- and with very little effort was offered $60 off for next 12 months, so took that. First year I have not had to call in forever!
> 
> I still don't understand why they don't just offer me free ST- I would have gladly accepted that- instead of giving me discounts which are usually more than twice the value of ST.


You just scored a grand total of $720 off your DIRECTV bills for the next 12 months. That’s enough to pay for 2 seasons of NFL Sunday Ticket provided DIRECTV gets to have a it after 2022 (that is still in question) That’s a nice saving $60 a month.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rob37 said:


> You just scored a grand total of $720 off your DIRECTV bills for the next 12 months. That’s enough to pay for 2 seasons of NFL Sunday Ticket provided DIRECTV gets to have a it after 2022 (that is still in question) That’s a nice saving $60 a month.


$720 off when taken in the context of what is likely around a $3,000/year collection of bills is more than a drop in the bucket, but not a huge windfall.


----------



## drwdbs (Sep 14, 2010)

harsh said:


> $720 off when taken in the context of what is likely around a $3,000/year collection of bills is more than a drop in the bucket, but not a huge windfall.


Sure but It is still $720 of free money- I’m still gonna be paying the DTV bill every month with or without the discount


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

drwdbs said:


> Sure but It is still $720 of free money-


It isn't free if you have to pay well more than the going rate to get it. DIRECTV represents one of the more expensive dance cards.

In 2023, the dance card may be nothing more than an Internet connection that most already have.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

drwdbs said:


> So we have had the top $$ packages for 20 years- we have to be one of their best customers. And again this year we did not get the free ST offer- we have never gotten it, not even once.
> 
> So for at least 10 years maybe more, I make my annual call sometime during August and every single year I wind up with some great discounts (but never free ST). This year decided to try the twitter DM thing- and with very little effort was offered $60 off for next 12 months, so took that. First year I have not had to call in forever!
> 
> I still don't understand why they don't just offer me free ST- I would have gladly accepted that- instead of giving me discounts which are usually more than twice the value of ST.


Try calling In Again and try to score the ST free.sometimes you gotta play Russian roulette and get some csr torcher


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

My account has been suspended since Feb. I haven't gotten any emails about Sunday Ticket. It turns back on starting 8/20. I'll wait to see what happens after that. As some other people mentioned, the @DirecTV Twitter handle was super helpful last year.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

My account just got turned back on the other day. I messaged DirecTV via Twitter. Told them I saw other people were getting Sunday Ticket Max for free and that I wanted it as well. Took about 40 minutes (not constant communication) to get it all setup and on my account. Totally easy and complete piece of cake. Thrilled!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Question for people that are getting NFL Sunday Ticket or NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free this year. On July 17 I contacted @DirecTV Help on Twitter and they gave me NFL Sunday Ticket Max free. I still have the messages in Twitter and it was included on my last bill for a one time charge of $0.00 and it was showing on both my directv.com and at&t.com packages. Now it no longer shows up on either of those sites. Is anyone else seen it disappear from their account? When I go to my manage packages it is showing up that it can be bought but I don't see it anywhere in my account that I already have it for free.

May just be a site glitch as it also doesn't show I have 2022 MLB Extra Innings but I still have it available to watch.


----------



## ewto16 (Jul 8, 2008)

b4pjoe said:


> Question for people that are getting NFL Sunday Ticket or NFL Sunday Ticket Max for free this year. On July 17 I contacted @DirecTV Help on Twitter and they gave me NFL Sunday Ticket Max free. I still have the messages in Twitter and it was included on my last bill for a one time charge of $0.00 and it was showing on both my directv.com and at&t.com packages. Now it no longer shows up on either of those sites. Is anyone else seen it disappear from their account? When I go to my manage packages it is showing up that it can be bought but I don't see it anywhere in my account that I already have it for free.
> 
> May just be a site glitch as it also doesn't show I have 2022 MLB Extra Innings but I still have it available to watch.


I just got it a few minues ago, so I don't think it will show on my account yet. If it did, where would I find it?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Under Manage My Package and then on the sports tab. I had also received email confirmations about getting it free.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Just got off of chat. They tell me it is still on my account for free and it must be a website glitch.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

If you will check channel 700-1, on your screen you should see "You are all set to enjoy 2022 NFL Sunday Ticket every Sunday" Season starts Sept. 11th. You should be all set for the season.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Rob37 said:


> If you will check channel 700-1, on your screen you should see "You are all set to enjoy 2022 NFL Sunday Ticket every Sunday" Season starts Sept. 11th. You should be all set for the season.


Thanks. It does say "You are all set to enjoy 2022 NFL Sunday Ticket every Sunday" Season starts Sept. 11th.


----------



## Bender The Lab (7 mo ago)

I have to say, if Amazon gets ST, hopefully the video will be as nice as it is for t-nites TNF-


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Whoever gets the NFL Sunday Ticket in 2023, the video will still come from CBS & FOX as they have the contract that runs through 2033 to air the NFL on Sunday afternoons. That’s still another 10 years. Amazon or whoever gets the package would just be retransmitting CBS & FOX broadcasts.


----------



## tivoreno (Jul 26, 2006)

Rob37 said:


> Whoever gets the NFL Sunday Ticket in 2023, the video will still come from CBS & FOX as they have the contract that runs through 2033 to air the NFL on Sunday afternoons. That’s still another 10 years. Amazon or whoever gets the package would just be retransmitting CBS & FOX broadcasts.


Which, unfortunately, still means 1080i (CBS) or 720p (FOX).


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

tivoreno said:


> Which, unfortunately, still means 1080i (CBS) or 720p (FOX).


Yep, pretty much.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

I did the Twitter deal the other day and they immediately offered me NFL ST Max for free when I asked them if they had any deals (I didn't explicitly ask for it for free even). I had been calling a few times over the past couple months and retention couldn't find any deals for me so they kept telling me to call back as the season gets closer. 

I still haven't got an email or any other confirmation though. When I go on either site (directv or ATT) I can't find the location of recent transactions like they used to have (only view my recent bill) and I can't even find the area where it shows my package or what i have (if i go to the link above for satellite packages it pretends to load that page but nothing ever finishes loading). Any recommendations?


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

blade said:


> I did the Twitter deal the other day and they immediately offered me NFL ST Max for free when I asked them if they had any deals (I didn't explicitly ask for it for free even). I had been calling a few times over the past couple months and retention couldn't find any deals for me so they kept telling me to call back as the season gets closer.
> 
> I still haven't got an email or any other confirmation though. When I go on either site (directv or ATT) I can't find the location of recent transactions like they used to have (only view my recent bill) and I can't even find the area where it shows my package or what i have (if i go to the link above for satellite packages it pretends to load that page but nothing ever finishes loading). Any recommendations?


Check channel 700-1 (NFL Sunday Ticket Authorization Confirmation). It should let you know if you have it.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

blade said:


> I still haven't got an email or any other confirmation though. When I go on either site (directv or ATT) I can't find the location of recent transactions like they used to have (only view my recent bill) and I can't even find the area where it shows my package or what i have (if i go to the link above for satellite packages it pretends to load that page but nothing ever finishes loading). Any recommendations?


Once logged in at DirecTV.com go up to the menu on the upper right hand side and click "Account Overview". On the next page click on "Manage My Subscription". On the next page scroll to the bottom and click "Sports" under Add-ons and offers. You should see it there.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like mine is good to go for one last free season.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Once logged in at DirecTV.com go up to the menu on the upper right hand side and click "Account Overview". On the next page click on "Manage My Subscription". On the next page scroll to the bottom and click "Sports" under Add-ons and offers. You should see it there.
> 
> View attachment 32402


Thank you for the step-by-step but the step I am getting stuck on is the Manage My Subscription as I don't see that anywhere on that account overview page. I see "for your information", total balance, my equipment, see what's on my tv, get support, and manage dvr recordings


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

blade said:


> Thank you for the step-by-step but the step I am getting stuck on is the Manage My Subscription as I don't see that anywhere on that account overview page. I see "for your information", total balance, my equipment, see what's on my tv, get support, and manage dvr recordings


So at directv.com when you go to "Account Overview" you don't see this screen?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

ST App is live now this morning. Last time I checked it was just a splash screen.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> So at directv.com when you go to "Account Overview" you don't see this screen?
> 
> View attachment 32423


See it all but the My TV Subscriptions









if i try to go to that page directly (https://www.directv.com/accounts/satellite/packages) it just pretends to load and never stops. So bizarre


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

blade said:


> See it all but the My TV Subscriptions
> View attachment 32451
> 
> 
> if i try to go to that page directly (https://www.directv.com/accounts/satellite/packages) it just pretends to load and never stops. So bizarre


Try deleting the DirecTV cookie on the browser you are using. A corrupt cookie can cause weird things to happen.


----------



## blade (Sep 20, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> Try deleting the DirecTV cookie on the browser you are using. A corrupt cookie can cause weird things to happen.


I tried that and even tried a different browser that I hadn't used previously to no avail. So weird.


----------



## Variant (Sep 16, 2004)

So, for whatever reason my NFL ST Max didn't automatically renew this year. I don't see it on my bill and the channels prompt me to subscribe when I try and select them.

However, my NFL Sunday Ticket app on both my phone and Roku's work perfectly. I can watch all the games, including Red Zone. The account I'm using for it hasn't changed - it's the same as my DirecTV account.

Does this make any sense?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Variant said:


> So, for whatever reason my NFL ST Max didn't automatically renew this year. I don't see it on my bill and the channels prompt me to subscribe when I try and select them.
> 
> However, my NFL Sunday Ticket app on both my phone and Roku's work perfectly. I can watch all the games, including Red Zone. The account I'm using for it hasn't changed - it's the same as my DirecTV account.
> 
> Does this make any sense?


Makes sense. Maybe your receivers need to be refreshed?


----------



## Variant (Sep 16, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Makes sense. Maybe your receivers need to be refreshed?


Did a reset but no change. Zero charges for ST on my bill so doesn't surprise me Sat channels don't work. Surprises me streaming works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DIRECTV had major issues with streaming this week and last. Perhaps you still being authorized is an effect of their issues.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

codespy said:


> If the Packer games are deemed the National game of the week in your DMA, then no need for ST. I don’t see that happening every week though.


Yea GB .. we are the Fox "game of the week" next week (week 3) too smh 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

dtv757 said:


> Yea GB .. we are the Fox "game of the week" next week (week 3) too smh
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I actually hate it when my team is in the featured game. It means there is a 1:00 p.m. game on the same channel that can overrun the start of the game.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

the2130 said:


> I actually hate it when my team is in the featured game. It means there is a 1:00 p.m. game on the same channel that can overrun the start of the game.


This is just one example of why Blackouts need to be abolished in sports. When your team is a 4:25 PM game and a 1:00 PM game runs late or goes into overtime, the risk is there for you not being able to see the start of that 4:25 PM game on your local CBS or FOX because of “local Blackout restrictions” sometimes I have noticed if this happens Sunday Ticket will open up the game for something like the first half, but they don’t do it all the time.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rob37 said:


> This is just one example of why Blackouts need to be abolished in sports. When your team is a 4:25 PM game and a 1:00 PM game runs late or goes into overtime, the risk is there for you not being able to see the start of that 4:25 PM game on your local CBS or FOX because of “local Blackout restrictions” sometimes I have noticed if this happens Sunday Ticket will open up the game for something like the first half, but they don’t do it all the time.


Yes, they will usually unblock the Sunday Ticket channel, but only until the early game ends. It also happens sometimes even if the early game finishes on time. They switch to bonus coverage of another game and run the bonus coverage up to the starting time of the late game or even past it if the game runs long. And if the bonus coverage ends just before the start of the late game, they go to a series of commercials before joining the late game in progress. It's ridiculous.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Is there a version of the broadcast feed for late games that is used in the home team markets so they can get the entire game?


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

James Long said:


> Is there a version of the broadcast feed for late games that is used in the home team markets so they can get the entire game?


In the local markets of the teams that are playing the late game, the networks are required by NFL rules to switch to the late game by the start of the game. They can't overrun the start of the game with an earlier game or bonus coverage.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

the2130 said:


> In the local markets of the teams that are playing the late game, the networks are required by NFL rules to switch to the late game by the start of the game. They can't overrun the start of the game with an earlier game or bonus coverage.


It happened here week 1. The early game went into overtime and our local station switched to the local teams game. People watching the early game were very upset.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

CBS is bad about running bonus coverage up to the start of the 4:25 game and then going to a commercial break as the late game is getting underway. It's one thing if the early game runs long, but it seems ridiculous to overrun the start of the late game with bonus coverage.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

James Long said:


> Is there a version of the broadcast feed for late games that is used in the home team markets so they can get the entire game?


Yep they called it a constant feed which is feed to the teams markets (along with Sunday Ticket). Out of market areas getting the game get an flex feed that for instance if the game turns into a blow out if there's another game that's more competitive they can switch over to that.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

FYI- tomorrow is another STMax free preview, probably the last one ever on DirecTV the way I see it. For those who are football enthusiasts, Enjoy!!! 👍


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

codespy said:


> FYI- tomorrow is another STMax free preview, probably the last one ever on DirecTV the way I see it. For those who are football enthusiasts, Enjoy!!! 👍


They picked a great Sunday for it.....lots of really good games !


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

codespy said:


> FYI- tomorrow is another STMax free preview, probably the last one ever on DirecTV the way I see it. For those who are football enthusiasts, Enjoy!!! 👍


I'm going to record Redzone Channel today to see if it's as bad as I remember.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

What do u mean bad ? 

Love Andrew Siciliano and thr RZC


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

dtv757 said:


> What do u mean bad ?
> 
> Love Andrew Siciliano and thr RZC


It would be okay if they stuck to one game on the screen at a time, but they will add a second, third, and fourth game to create a mix-screen effect, which makes it unwatchable for me. Even on my 75-inch TV, the images are just too small to watch. It's like watching a game on a cell phone, except that you get the Redzone announcer's description of the games in lieu of the audio from the game telecasts.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

Has anyone heard about Dec 24th? is RZ on that day, even tho it's a Saturday. be weird with a limited schedule and I believe there is only 1 4PM game.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

the2130 said:


> It would be okay if they stuck to one game on the screen at a time, but they will add a second, third, and fourth game to create a mix-screen effect, which makes it unwatchable for me. Even on my 75-inch TV, the images are just too small to watch. It's like watching a game on a cell phone, except that you get the Redzone announcer's description of the games in lieu of the audio from the game telecasts.


It's thee RZ Channel, it's not a game channel. they tell you what channel the game is on, so just flip to that station.

Personally, I love having them do the boxes. Of course, I don't have a NFL Team and watch for FF purposes.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

psunate77 said:


> Has anyone heard about Dec 24th? is RZ on that day, even tho it's a Saturday. be weird with a limited schedule and I believe there is only 1 4PM game.


It’s only on Sundays- hence ‘Sunday Ticket’.

There’s been some games in the past postponed from Sunday to during the week, which aired on DTV ST, but it’s not a ‘Saturday’ thing…..


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

the2130 said:


> It would be okay if they stuck to one game on the screen at a time, but they will add a second, third, and fourth game to create a mix-screen effect, which makes it unwatchable for me. Even on my 75-inch TV, the images are just too small to watch. It's like watching a game on a cell phone, except that you get the Redzone announcer's description of the games in lieu of the audio from the game telecasts.


We know- it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. I can still see the quad view on one of my 40” TV’s, so not sure why you can’t see on a 75”. I’m also in fantasy which helps my interest.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

codespy said:


> It’s only on Sundays- hence ‘Sunday Ticket’.
> 
> There’s been some games in the past postponed from Sunday to during the week, which aired on DTV ST, but it’s not a ‘Saturday’ thing…..


So there is no Sunday Ticket telecast that week? Since the majority of games is on Saturday and only 3 on Christmas Day?


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

codespy said:


> It’s only on Sundays- hence ‘Sunday Ticket’.
> 
> There’s been some games in the past postponed from Sunday to during the week, which aired on DTV ST, but it’s not a ‘Saturday’ thing…..


Sunday Ticket will air on Saturday the weekend of December 24-25 due to Christmas being on Sunday. That includes Redzone Channel.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

psunate77 said:


> So there is no Sunday Ticket telecast that week? Since the majority of games is on Saturday and only 3 on Christmas Day?


When Christmas falls on Sunday, the Sunday Ticket schedule is shifted to Saturday.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

the2130 said:


> Any year when Christmas falls on Sunday, the Sunday Ticket schedule is shifted to Saturday.


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Uggh, forgot about the Christmas Day switch- it’s been awhile. I’ll be on a cruise anyways so I won’t be watching.


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

codespy said:


> We know- it’s not everyone’s cup of tea. I can still see the quad view on one of my 40” TV’s, so not sure why you can’t see on a 75”. I’m also in fantasy which helps my interest.


That's a puny TV for watching football, even full-screen games. You must be sitting close to the screen if you're watching those little RZC windows.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

The 40 is in my garage. I have 55’s and 65’s in the house. I have no complaints.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

codespy said:


> The 40 is in my garage. I have 55’s and 65’s in the house. I have no complaints.


Still small. Smallest TV we have is 75”

Wife bought me a 98” last year that is my game room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

psunate77 said:


> Still small. Smallest TV we have is 75”
> 
> Wife bought me a 98” last year that is my game room.
> 
> ...


Good for you. You win.


----------



## Doylize (Jun 2, 2019)

So the Thursday night game is on NFL network tape delay 12:15AM-3:15AM Friday every week right? I'm gonna go that route and watch it when I get up Friday morning. Hopefully it works. And hopefully they dont show the final score on the bottom of the screen during the game.

Has anybody watched the Thursday night game on NFL Network on tape delay? Is it the whole game? Do they not show the final score on the bottom of the screen during the game?


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Doylize said:


> So the Thursday night game is on NFL network tape delay 12:15AM-3:15AM Friday every week right? I'm gonna go that route and watch it when I get up Friday morning. Hopefully it works. And hopefully they dont show the final score on the bottom of the screen during the game.
> 
> Has anybody watched the Thursday night game on NFL Network on tape delay? Is it the whole game? Do they not show the final score on the bottom of the screen during the game?


Yes, the Thursday night game gets a replay overnight on NFL network, as do the other primetime games. It might be a good idea to block out the ticker at the bottom of the screen, as well as using the 30-second skip for commercial breaks. You can never be sure what NFL Network might do. I recall watching a delayed showing of a preseason game one time when they used one of the commercial breaks to announce the final score and give a quick recap of the game I was watching.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I love RZC, SZC (and wish D* had NBA crunch time) 

And love Andrew Siciliano over hansen .

I tried hansen one year was not the same

I guess everyone different but I love these type of channels and the D* mix channels


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

The Thursday night games on Amazon remain available on the Prime app for several weeks. I checked today and the last eight games are still available to watch. The video quality is far superior to NFL Network and you don't have to put up with the scrolling ticker on the bottom of the screen. The downside is the poor DVR functionality - the 10-second skip, no preview when fast-forwarding, and no resume if you stop watching.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Last week on my FireTV Cube I could resume if I quit watching.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

the2130 said:


> I'm going to record Redzone Channel today to see if it's as bad as I remember.


As I understand it, the RedZone channel that is part of the NFLST package isn't the same thing as the NFL RedZone offering that is available through streaming and other distributors. Maybe someone who has access to both can confirm.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

b4pjoe said:


> Last week on my FireTV Cube I could resume if I quit watching.


Hopefully they will continue to improve the app (and the engines behind it). I suspect that even if the whole World were using ARM processors, cross-platform development still wouldn't bring 100% app parity.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

harsh said:


> As I understand it, the RedZone channel that is part of the NFLST package isn't the same thing as the NFL RedZone offering that is available through streaming and other distributors. Maybe someone who has access to both can confirm.


Correct. They are two completely different productions.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Im sure this was asked already but will D* RZC air on sat 12/24 ?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> As I understand it, the RedZone channel that is part of the NFLST package isn't the same thing as the NFL RedZone offering that is available through streaming and other distributors. Maybe someone who has access to both can confirm.


NFL RZ = Scott Hansen
D* RZC = the original, Andrew Siciliano

And yes can confirm 2 different RZC .
I perfer andrew he's funnier. I found Scott boring 

The D* RZC launched first in 2005 i think


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568783254806994944


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> Im sure this was asked already but will D* RZC air on sat 12/24 ?


It should be. But nothing is listed in the guide yet for the ST channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Posts on the future of NFL Sunday Ticket moved to new thread ...








Sunday Ticket 2023+ (Carrier TBD)


This is huge https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2022/12/16/report-apple-bows-out-of-sunday-ticket-talks-leaving-amazon-and-google-as-the-finalists/




www.dbstalk.com





This thread is about this year's offering.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Im sure this was asked already but will D* RZC air on sat 12/24 ?


Starting to think that DTV RZ will not be available for games next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sure we will find out tomorrow during the pre game/intro


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> I'm sure we will find out tomorrow during the pre game/intro


True, but IMO AS would have tweeted something by now.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

He did this afternoon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604280068284350487


----------



## the2130 (Dec 18, 2014)

Redzone Channel is part of Sunday Ticket Max and always airs in conjunction with Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm just glad we have the NFL on Sunday this year so I won't be stuck watching the NBA all day.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Off topic but I wish D* had NBA red zone ("crunch time" ) . How can we get D* to add it ?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that D* has lost NFLST, will they be able to access NBC Sports Philadelphia (once known as Comcast SportsNet)?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

NBC SN Philly is a whole separate issue. 
Nothing related to NFL ST contract


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Now that D* has lost NFLST, will they be able to access NBC Sports Philadelphia (once known as Comcast SportsNet)?





dtv757 said:


> NBC SN Philly is a whole separate issue.
> Nothing related to NFL ST contract


There were rumors years ago that Comcast would give D* access to NBCSN Philly if D* gave them access to NFLST, Comcast basically complained that D* should not have exclusivity to NFLST, something along those lines.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ahh ok


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

TheRatPatrol said:


> There were rumors years ago that Comcast would give D* access to NBCSN Philly if D* gave them access to NFLST, Comcast basically complained that D* should not have exclusivity to NFLST, something along those lines.


That was a rather long time ago and was taken off the table by regulatory policies prohibiting such conditions more than 11 years ago.


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

I first subscribed to NFLST in 1997. And other than a year or two living in Manhattan-- have had it every year. 

I remember those weird Spencer Tillman years, among other quirks along the way.

I have a 10 screen setup. I fear that Google just wont be able to deliver 10 screens and even if they did; who on Earth has that kind of bandwidth? I've enjoyed the product over the decades and Ill probably be worse off as a result of the change.


----------



## Bender The Lab (7 mo ago)

Drivingrain said:


> I first subscribed to NFLST in 1997. And other than a year or two living in Manhattan-- have had it every year.
> 
> I remember those weird Spencer Tillman years, among other quirks along the way.
> 
> I have a 10 screen setup. I fear that Google just wont be able to deliver 10 screens and even if they did; who on Earth has that kind of bandwidth? I've enjoyed the product over the decades and Ill probably be worse off as a result of the change.


How fast is your broadband?

I have 1000 down, could easily run 10 screens and still do lots more.

If you are running a 10 screen set up, return a lot of those boxes, then use the money you were spending on those and get faster broadband.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Drivingrain said:


> I first subscribed to NFLST in 1997. And other than a year or two living in Manhattan-- have had it every year.
> 
> I remember those weird Spencer Tillman years, among other quirks along the way.
> 
> I have a 10 screen setup. I fear that Google just wont be able to deliver 10 screens and even if they did; who on Earth has that kind of bandwidth? I've enjoyed the product over the decades and Ill probably be worse off as a result of the change.


In my experience, it is more about your router than the sheer bandwidth of your connection. The analogy I tell people is even if you have a car with massive horsepower, it is really driver that makes the car fast. I only have 250 meg download speed but have 2 Asus routers in a mesh setup and try as I may, even with every TV in the house streaming 4K content (6) plus all the other stuff in the house on as well. I simply cannot overwhelm my connection. And I have tried.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drivingrain said:


> I have a 10 screen setup. I fear that Google just wont be able to deliver 10 screens and even if they did; who on Earth has that kind of bandwidth?


One of the benefits of broadcast satellite is that your number of screens is only limited by the number of tuners in your system.

Even if one has the best low latency bandwidth on planet earth the question remains how many streams Google will support. An answer that we will not receive until Google announces their product offering later this year. If Google allows 10 streams then adding a Chromecast or better device to each TV may be enough to replicate your setup. Do you have 50Meg service?

BTW: DIRECTV is still advertising "Exclusive home of 2022 NFL SUNDAY TICKET" ... which is valid for about 24 more hours. At least they have the "2022" qualifier on the claim.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

James Long said:


> One of the benefits of broadcast satellite is that your number of screens is only limited by the number of tuners in your system.
> 
> Even if one has the best low latency bandwidth on planet earth the question remains how many streams Google will support. An answer that we will not receive until Google announces their product offering next year. If Google allows 10 streams then adding a Chromecast or better device to each TV may be enough to replicate your setup. Do you have 50Meg service?
> 
> BTW: DIRECTV is still advertising "Exclusive home of 2022 NFL SUNDAY TICKET" ... which is valid for about 24 more hours. At least they have the "2022" qualifier on the claim.


At the end of each season, after the games are completed, DirecTV puts a screen that says something like "Thanks for watching NFL Sunday Ticket, we'll see you next season". 

Will be interesting to see what they put up tomorrow. 

I know it's probably stupid of me to feel this way, but I really feel melancholy about this. I got DirecTV in September 1994, the first week it was available in Iowa. Paid like a thousand bucks for one receiver and the "upgrade" dish with 2 LNB outputs. The first week DirecTV had the Ticket was the week Dan Marino beat the Jets in the famous "clock play" game (I am a big Dolphins fan). DirecTV was cutting edge then and the picture quality was light years ahead of cable on my incredibly huge 50" Pioneer RPTV. 

I know they made a business decision, and I soon will too, but it still makes me a little sad.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

glrush said:


> At the end of each season, after the games are completed, DirecTV puts a screen that says something like "Thanks for watching NFL Sunday Ticket, we'll see you next season".
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they put up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yeah…..the good ole days…….


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

glrush said:


> At the end of each season, after the games are completed, DirecTV puts a screen that says something like "Thanks for watching NFL Sunday Ticket, we'll see you next season".
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they put up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am interested to hear Andrew S tomorrow..


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

Bender The Lab said:


> How fast is your broadband?
> 
> I have 1000 down, could easily run 10 screens and still do lots more.
> 
> If you are running a 10 screen set up, return a lot of those boxes, then use the money you were spending on those and get faster broadband.


I'll be upgrading to whatever the best is in my area. AT&T doesnt have fiber here, so I think it has to be Comcast which I believe is over a gig. After that, as mentioned before-- it's in Google's hands. Neal Mohan has been out-front for Google on the subject and he's only been talking about the ability to split a screen many ways; which would be a huge step backwards for the NFLST product.

But after that-- we have the problem of audio. Right now, DTV receivers offer the diversity of HDMI and RCA and some have optical, etc. That allows me to run 8 audio feeds into your typical sub-$2,000 AV receiver and have seamless switching among the games via my Logitech remote. Do Chromesticks offer anything but HDMI? Perhaps there's a converter wire out there to move down to RCA.

When it's all said and done, and certainly when factoring in all the trouble that Amazon has had carrying one game of inventory a week (let alone 15 at the same time)-- when taking all factors into consideration-- we will be lucky if this change is simply messy; and not a big step backward for enjoying our 18 NFL Sundays every year. 

But I remain hopeful and willing to pay whatever I need to pay to not take that step backwards. It's a blank check that Im willing to write out for it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Joy - nflst.directv.com is not working today.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drivingrain said:


> But after that-- we have the problem of audio. Right now, DTV receivers offer the diversity of HDMI and RCA and some have optical, etc. That allows me to run 8 audio feeds into your typical sub-$2,000 AV receiver and have seamless switching among the games via my Logitech remote. Do Chromesticks offer anything but HDMI? Perhaps there's a converter wire out there to move down to RCA.


HDMI audio breakout devices are available in multiple output formats (line level, TOSLINK, coaxial). Starting at around $20, they are cheap when compared to months of additional TV fees.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Drivingrain said:


> When it's all said and done, and certainly when factoring in all the trouble that Amazon has had carrying one game of inventory a week (let alone 15 at the same time)


You will never see 15 games at the same time considering there are Thursday, Sunday, and Monday games plus a CBS and Fox game at noon and at least one at 3:00 or 3:30 (central time) game that won't be on Sunday Ticket and there are at least two late games on Sunday so the most you will ever have on at the same time is 10. Very few weeks will have 10 games on at noon on Sunday and maybe there will be no Sunday that has 10 games at noon. Yes they could overlap a bit on Sunday between the early and late games but not every game.

And don't forget the games that are in Europe and the ones that are exclusive to NFL Network and there will also be a Black Friday game starting next year that won't be on ST.


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

b4pjoe said:


> You will never see 15 games at the same time considering there are Thursday, Sunday, and Monday games plus a CBS and Fox game at noon and at least one at 3:00 or 3:30 (central time) game that won't be on Sunday Ticket and there are at least two late games on Sunday so the most you will ever have on at the same time is 10. Very few weeks will have 10 games on at noon on Sunday and maybe there will be no Sunday that has 10 games at noon. Yes they could overlap a bit on Sunday between the early and late games but not every game.


Agree-- revised...

When it's all said and done, and certainly when factoring in all the trouble that Amazon has had carrying one game of inventory a week (let alone 10-14 at the same time with overlap around 4pm)


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

harsh said:


> HDMI audio breakout devices are available in multiple output formats (line level, TOSLINK, coaxial). Starting at around $20, they are cheap when compared to months of additional TV fees.


Thanks-- I enjoy Frankensteining my system. I have 2 Rokus now to be able to pull 2 games in at a time streaming. But that's the extent of my streaming knowledge outside of using my phone of course.

I'll need to get up to speed-- as many of us will who have been more linerally-orientated. For example, is there any ideal Google-built-in monitor that perhaps has multiple audio-outs built-in and maybe is even more future proof for Google updates? If so, I could be looking at a wholesale change out of my screens; which is overdue anyway. We have all summer to work it out I suppose.


----------



## Bender The Lab (7 mo ago)

g​


Drivingrain said:


> I'll be upgrading to whatever the best is in my area. AT&T doesnt have fiber here, so I think it has to be Comcast which I believe is over a gig. After that, as mentioned before-- it's in Google's hands. Neal Mohan has been out-front for Google on the subject and he's only been talking about the ability to split a screen many ways; which would be a huge step backwards for the NFLST product.


I had Comcast back in Michigan 2.5 years ago ( have Charter now in Florida), pretty solid, make sure you get the 800 or 1000 down speed, no data caps with either


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drivingrain said:


> For example, is there any ideal Google-built-in monitor that perhaps has multiple audio-outs built-in and maybe is even more future proof for Google updates?


No, there is no such beast as a streaming server for the home with broadband in on one end and many independent outputs on the other end. I'm not convinced that such a device would ever be economically feasible or practically usable. This is a paradigm shift from home-based servers to Internet-based servers.


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

harsh said:


> No, there is no such beast as a streaming server for the home with broadband in on one end and many independent outputs on the other end. I'm not convinced that such a device would ever be economically feasible or practically usable. This is a paradigm shift from home-based servers to Internet-based servers.


thanks-- and I may as well continue the barrage of questions; presumably there is no current accommodation for segregating IR remotes for multiple Chromecast's, correct? (meaning an equivalent of DTV's ability to have up to 8 remotes for 8 receivers in one room).


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

AS just thanked everyone for watching episode 308.. No mention of next year


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

And there's the final sign-off at 8:02PM EST.


----------



## psunate77 (Aug 18, 2007)

Drivingrain said:


> And there's the final sign-off at 8:02PM EST.


???


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

psunate77 said:


> ???


This was the time that Siciliano signed off on the Red Zone Channel last night.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drivingrain said:


> thanks-- and I may as well continue the barrage of questions; presumably there is no current accommodation for segregating IR remotes for multiple Chromecast's, correct? (meaning an equivalent of DTV's ability to have up to 8 remotes for 8 receivers in one room).


These are questions best asked in the streaming forum.

Nobody is holding a gun to your head demanding that you use a Google TV device.


----------



## Drivingrain (Jan 17, 2011)

harsh said:


> These are questions best asked in the streaming forum.
> 
> Nobody is holding a gun to your head demanding that you use a Google TV device.


Of course-- did someone say otherwise?


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

Drivingrain said:


> thanks-- and I may as well continue the barrage of questions; presumably there is no current accommodation for segregating IR remotes for multiple Chromecast's, correct? (meaning an equivalent of DTV's ability to have up to 8 remotes for 8 receivers in one room).


From the Chromecast product page, it looks like the remote is Bluetooth. It should also be possible to control the device with the Google Home app.


----------

